# What's this worth



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

How much would you guys pay for the stuff in this picture bought on Cl without the table(everything shown on table)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not much unless I knew something about the condition of the pieces.


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not much unless I knew something about the condition of the pieces.




Well he wants 225...I think that's a bit much.....I want to make a counter offer but am new to this so don't know what it's worth


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*$25.00*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a lot of busted locomotives and used track. I'd be in the $50-75 range, no way I'd pay what he's asking!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with Southern...brass track, busted trains, low end diesels...$25 tops...nothing special there except the turntable...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Does it include the tape measurers and screwdriver? 

It looks like a tornado hit the layout!

I think $50- $75bucks like John said? I wouldn't pay over $50 myself.
Most of the locomotives are broken, but I guess $5.00 bucks per for parts is fair.

What happened to the layout? A bad divorce war?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder how he came up with $225. All i see is a decent looking bridge on the right side of the layout, 2 turntables, and some track. The engines don't look like much. I would offer $50. Tell him you will go up to $55 if he throws in the tape measure:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

4 pens and 2 measurers and a screwdriver.
Besides the bridge there is a crossing hiding under the plates or whatever they are.

The other side has a bridge too.

Cable has to be worth $3.00 bucks?

Whoops find out if the bulb is good also.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what the piece is with the cables holding it up?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

$25 bucks sight unseen. That's my max for this stuff. Pete


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is a closeup of the trains...

I offered him $100 because he says he had a lot of brand new trains so he is gunna send a picture of them soon he countered to 150. Which I will not pay


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

We are rolling tonight lol


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I see two hook horn uncouplers


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

What is this here? Some kind of bridge :dunno:


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

Southern said:


> I see two hook horn uncouplers


Not sure what that is?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope it is local and you can see it before you pay him. the turn table has the motor off of it.


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

Ranger said:


> What is this here? Some kind of bridge :dunno:
> 
> View attachment 32002



Does this view help


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes that helped. If it was me i would pass on this and keep looking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The license plate is worth $10 bucks in Jersey. 

Where are the new engines? :dunno:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

One old Flyer with missing parts, an Athearn F unit and 6 TYCOs, Botchmanns and Life-Likes in varying stages of decomposition? Ummmm, no....just sayin'...$25 tops.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> One old Flyer with missing parts, an Athearn F unit and 6 TYCOs, Botchmanns and Life-Likes in varying stages of decomposition? Ummmm, no....just sayin'...$25 tops.


You forgot all the rest......and we all know your.....how do we say this nice?

You're .....ah.........frugal?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> You forgot all the rest......and we all know your.....how do we say this nice?
> 
> You're .....ah.........frugal?


OK...$50...just soze I don't look like a cheap bas....er...frugal gentleman...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*$26.00*


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> One old Flyer with missing parts, an Athearn F unit and 6 TYCOs, Botchmanns and Life-Likes in varying stages of decomposition? Ummmm, no....just sayin'...$25 tops.


I don't know what any of that is lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> *$26.00*


You are cheap. 

You don't even have $26 bucks do you?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

test me with on of your prewar O trains. I will come up with $39.99


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Even the signal tower is missing the steps


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like most of the stuff is broken. This stuff has had a hard life. I just don't see much that I want.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like Godzilla walked on that layout!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

CATLIZZLA


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

put a dog under the layout and the cat will stay away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it might have been an angry wifezilla.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> test me with on of your prewar O trains. I will come up with $39.99


SOLD AMERICAN, Prewar Lionel #66
$ 31.01 overnight shipping. 

You have Paypal right? :smokin:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What did i buy?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Standard gauge semaphore, it will look good on your layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

zfan4life said:


> I don't know what any of that is lol


Good thing you don't...I'm sobbing like a school girl at the thought of that Flyer--the old steamer with the whitewalls--just sitting around waiting to die in some garage at the bottom of a junk box...


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

Here are the new pics he sent


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

OK after seeing the new photos i would pay *$44.96*


----------



## zfan4life (Nov 28, 2013)

I politely refused his offer. ..Thank you all for your help


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way stuff is dumped all over you can tell he took no care at all with his trains.
How low did you go?

You would think he would at least straighten things out for the sale? 

Did you know him or did you see an ad on it?

Keep looking there are tons of deals to be had, at the right price that wouldn't have been a bad deal for a bunch of parts.

I would be willing to bet that almost everything was damaged in one way or another. :smokin:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I found this on Craigs List a while back, $30.00 Just be patient and let the deals come to you.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

JackC said:


> I found this on Craigs List a while back, $30.00 Just be patient and let the deals come to you.


now that was a good deal!!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*misc. junk?*

maybe have the guy pay you ~10-15 dollars to take it off his hands.
regards,
tr1


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Now THAT'S more like it...:thumbsup::thumbsup:...ummmmm, watcha doin' with that N scale stuff?



JackC said:


> I found this on Craigs List a while back, $30.00 Just be patient and let the deals come to you.


----------

